# schr (uitspraak)



## DacodaS

Hello all, 

I was watching a video on YouTube that was in Nederlands and came across a word of which I've never heard the like. 

Please excuse the sensitive issue of the video - it has absolutely nothing to do in particular with the word I'm interested in learning about. 

..............

The word in question is said around the 4:08 mark and sounds... absolutely amazing. I've never heard such a word in my life. I'm not sure if he's scrambling to look for a word and kind of stuttering or if this is actually a word, but I really, really hope it's a word because it's sounds like nothing I've ever heard. 

It sounds like he's saying something like (and I don't know Nederlands at all so I don't know if this spelling is correct, but I feel like you get the general idea of what I'm getting at) "Ek ben ????? von jou," where the word I'm wanting to learn about is the ?????.

Any help you could give would be tremendous. 

Thank you.


----------



## marrish

"Ik ben *echt geschrokken* van jou". Do note that any links to videos are not allowed without prior permission.


----------



## DacodaS

Thank you for the swift response! 

And regarding the video, sorry - would  you like me to take it down?


----------



## YellowOnline

Haha, it's a typical problem for people learning Dutch: 'schr', pronounced /sxr/. Quite common though, e.g schrijven (to write), schrikken (to scare), schrammen (to scratch), schroeven (to screw),... my dictionary gives about 230 words starting with 'schr'. Note that in most cases it is the equivalent of the English 'scr'. In German it is 'schr' too, but pronounced differently (/ʃʁ/).

My (German) girlfriend speaks good Dutch (+/- B2) but still struggles with 'schr' after 4 years. Her nightmare is the word 'worst writing' in Dutch: _slechtstschrijvende._ Have fun trying to pronounce that  (The classical example would be _angstschreeuw_ [lit. " scream of fear"], however)


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Haha, it's a typical problem for people learning Dutch: 'schr', pronounced /sxr/. Quite common though, e.g schrijven (to write), schrikken (to scare), schrammen (to scratch), schroeven (to screw),... my dictionary gives about 230 words starting with 'schr'. Note that in most cases it is the equivalent of the English 'scr'. In German it is 'schr' too, but pronounced differently (/ʃʁ/).
> 
> My (German) girlfriend speaks good Dutch (+/- B2) but still struggles with 'schr' after 4 years. Her nightmare is the word 'worst writing' in Dutch: _slechtstschrijvende._ Have fun trying to pronounce that  (The classical example would be _angstschreeuw_ [lit. " scream of fear"], however)



But the good thing about _angstschreeuw_ en _slechtstschrijvend_ is that quite a few consonants are not pronounced at all due to assimilation.

Angstschreeuw:
very, very careful speech: ['ɑŋs(t)sxre:u]
normal speech: ['ɑŋsxre:u]
casual speech: ['ɑŋsre:u] (just three consecutive consonants!)



Slechtstschrijvend:
very, very careful speech: ['slɛxts(t)sxrɛivənd]
normal speech: ['slɛx(t)sxrɛivənd]
casual speech: ['slɛxsrɛivənd]  (just three consecutive consonants left)


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> But the good thing about _angstschreeuw_ en _slechtstschrijvend_ is that quite a few consonants are not pronounced at all due to assimilation.
> 
> Angstschreeuw:
> very, very careful speech: ['ɑŋs(t)sxre:u]
> normal speech: ['ɑŋsxre:u]
> casual speech: ['ɑŋsre:u] (just three consecutive consonants!)
> 
> 
> 
> Slechtstschrijvend:
> very, very careful speech: ['slɛxts(t)sxrɛivənd]
> normal speech: ['slɛx(t)sxrɛivənd]
> casual speech: ['slɛxsrɛivənd]  (just four consecutive consonants left)



De tweede 't' kan ik me nog voorstellen, maar die eerste (of enige, in angstschreeuw) laten vallen helemaal niet.


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> De tweede 't' kan ik me nog voorstellen, maar die eerste (of enige, in angstschreeuw) laten vallen helemaal niet.



De uitspraakgids van Paardekoper (ook online te raadplegen) geeft niettemin ['ɑŋsxreu] als standaarduitspraak aan. Wellicht alleen in Nederland gebruikelijk?

Edit: Meer in het algemeen gesteld: [t] legt in nogal wat medeklinkerclusters vaak het loodje. De kans daarop is zeer groot als [t] tussen twee s'en ingeklemd staat. Een klassiek voorbeeld is _postzegel_: [pɔstseːɣəl] → [pɔsseːɣəl] → [pɔseːɣəl]. Daarentegen blijft [sts] in woordfinale positie wél overeind. Zo verliest _tests_ zijn laatste t niet: [tɛsts]. Niet verwonderlijk, want het woord zou na t-deletie onherkenbaar zijn geworden.

Ook tussen [x] en [s] houdt [t] zich vaak niet staande. Zo klinkt _rechtstreeks_ vaak als [rɛxstreːks]. Woordfinaal kan [t] ook vervallen, getuige de gangbare uitspraak van _rechts_: [rɛxs].


----------



## luitzen

Wat te denken van tampesta?


----------



## bibibiben

luitzen said:


> Wat te denken van tampesta?



De transcriptie die Paardekoper voor _tandpasta_ geeft, [tɑmpɑsta], klinkt verzorgder, al kan ik me wel goed voorstellen dat de tweede [ɑ] in snel gesproken Nederlands richting [ə] gaat en het dus echt op [tɑmpəsta] gaat lijken. Verder een klassiek geval van assimilatie en vervolgens elisie: [ntp] → [mpp] → [mp].

En ja, [t] legt ook hier het loodje, al is het op een bijzondere manier!


----------



## Peterdg

Ik denk dat dit een typisch Nederlands fenomeen is. Vóór ik bibibiben's uitleg had gezien, had ik geen idee wat er met "tampesta" bedoeld werd. "Tandpasta" wordt hier uitgesproken zoals het er staat, dus met "t" (en de "e" is ook een "a" hier). Ook in "angstschreeuw" wordt de "t" duidelijk uitgesproken.


----------



## YellowOnline

Peterdg said:


> Ik denk dat dit een typisch Nederlands fenomeen is. Vóór ik bibibiben's uitleg had gezien, had ik geen idee wat er met "tampesta" bedoeld werd. "Tandpasta" wordt hier uitgesproken zoals het er staat, dus met "t" (en de "e" is ook een "a" hier). Ook in "angstschreeuw" wordt de "t" duidelijk uitgesproken.



Idem.


----------



## marrish

bibibiben said:


> Angstschreeuw:
> very, very careful speech: ['ɑŋs(t)sxre:u]
> normal speech: ['ɑŋsxre:u]
> casual speech: ['ɑŋsre:u] (just three consecutive consonants!)


I do agree with ergonomics and economics when pronouncing consonants but if I may ask, does "casual speech" mean "slang"?
Met de ergonomie en economie van klinkers ben ik er het mee eens maar mag ik vragen of "casual speech" hier "slang" betekent?


----------



## bibibiben

marrish said:


> I do agree with ergonomics and economics when pronouncing consonants but if I may ask, does "casual speech" mean "slang"?
> Met de ergonomie en economie van klinkers ben ik er het mee eens maar mag ik vragen of "casual speech" hier "slang" betekent?



I'd say that "casual" is somewhere between "sloppy" and "normal". Nowadays, leaving out [x] in [sxr] has become increasingly common in certain parts of the Netherlands, though. As the distinction between [sr] and [sxr] can be rather subtle (especially when [r] is lengthened a bit), it wouldn't surprise me if [sr] will become the new standard in the Netherlands one day. 

I noticed that some native speakers omit [r] in [sxr] rather than [x]. This is probably not something to be imitated, as confusion may arise between words  as "schikken" and "schrikken", "schijven" and "schrijven", "schaal" and "schraal" etc.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik ben wel verbaasd dat Bibibiben de uitspraak als [sxr] beschrijft. Het is ook mijn uitspraak, maar ik heb de indruk dat veel Nederlanders liever [sr] zeggen. Of vergis ik mij?


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik ben wel verbaasd dat Bibibiben de uitspraak als [sxr] beschrijft. Het is ook mijn uitspraak, maar ik heb de indruk dat veel Nederlanders liever [sr] zeggen. Of vergis ik mij?



Het zijn er inderdaad erg veel in Nederland. Zelf switch ik ook tussen [sxr] en [sr] (en ook wel [shr], dus met een stemloze ). Of daarmee de uitspraak [sr] nu te verkiezen is boven [sxr], is een andere vraag. De weinige uitspraakwoordenboeken die er zijn, houden vooralsnog vast aan [sxr]. Maar ja, voor hoelang nog?


----------



## ThomasK

Aha, ik begrijp: taal in beweging !


----------



## Ywelis

Wow, wat interessant allemaal! Ik spreek zelf nooit de [x] uit in woorden met schr. Ik geloof dat ik [sxr] niet eens kán uitspreken, tenzij ik ergens een extra schwa tussenplak. En ik zeg ook tampasta.


----------



## YellowOnline

Ywelis said:


> Wow, wat interessant allemaal! Ik spreek zelf nooit de [x] uit in woorden met schr. Ik geloof dat ik [sxr] niet eens kán uitspreken, tenzij ik ergens een extra schwa tussenplak. En ik zeg ook tampasta.



Misschien hangt het ook samen met de manier waarop de r uitgesproken wordt. Een [x] gevolgd door [r] is geen probleem, maar een [x] gevolgd door [ʁ] of [ʀ] is zeer moeilijk, iets wat vele Franstaligen en Duitstaligen merken als ze Nederlands leren.


----------



## Ywelis

Ah juist. De [r] is een rollende tong-r toch? Die gebruik ik inderdaad normaliter niet. Grappig, ik heb me die verschillen nooit gerealiseerd!


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Een [x] gevolgd door [r] is geen probleem


 
Maar ook degenen die in Nederland [r] of [ɾ] zeggen in plaats van [ʀ] of [ʁ], laten zeer frequent [x] weg in het cluster [sxr] of [sxɾ]. Misschien niet zo heel verwonderlijk, want ook het cluster [sr] of [sɾ] is gemakkelijker uit te spreken dan het cluster [sxr] of [sxɾ].


----------



## Red Arrow

Sorry voor het 'bumpen' van zo'n oude thread, maar ik vond dit gesprek heel interessant en ik wou even zeggen dat ik ook tampasta [tɑmpɑsta] zeg. Al had ik dat eigenlijk nooit door.

Als ik echt onverzorgd praat, klinkt het als [tɑmpɑstɑ] 

Geschrokken spreek ik uit als [ɣəsxɾɔkə(n)]. Ik heb moeite met de rollende [r] en zeg sowieso altijd [ɾ] in het Nederlands.
De meeste Vlamingen laten de ch nooit weg, maar dat is al gezegd.

Angstschreeuw: [ɑŋstsxɾe:u]

Slechtstschrijvende: [slɛçtstsxɾɛɪvəndə] (heel verzorgd)
Slechtstschrijvende: [slɛçtstsxɾɛ:vəndə] (verzorgd)
Slechtstschrijvende: [slɛçstsxɾɛ:vəndə] (gewoontjes)

Slecht schrijvende: [slɛçt sxɾɛɪvəndə] (heel verzorgd)
Slecht schrijvende: [slɛçt sxɾɛ:vəndə] (gewoontjes/verzorgd)

Dat is tenminste hoe ik het zou zeggen. Het klinkt veel mooier en natuurlijker zonder die eerste t.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Slechtstschrijvende: [slɛçtstsxɾɛɪvəndə] (heel verzorgd)
> Slechtstschrijvende: [slɛçtstsxɾɛ:vəndə] (verzorgd)
> Slechtstschrijvende: [slɛçstsxɾɛ:vəndə] (gewoontjes)
> 
> Slecht schrijvende: [slɛçt sxɾɛɪvəndə] (heel verzorgd)
> Slecht schrijvende: [slɛçt sxɾɛ:vəndə] (gewoontjes/verzorgd)


Een gemonoftongeerde ij-klank klinkt nooit verzorgd. De eerste t in _slechtst_ uitspreken is dan weer méér dan verzorgd of heel verzorgd, dat is hypercorrect.


----------



## Red Arrow

Met de woordkeuze "verzorgd" wou ik gewoon aantonen dat ik sneller de T wel zou uitspreken dan het diftongeren van de ij. (Relatief snel dus)

Het uitspreken van die T is zeker niet hypercorrect. Hypercorrect is fout, en dit is toch wel echt niet fout. De T spreek je ook uit in het woord "slecht".

Maar goed, alles wat correcter is dan wat jij zegt, zal wel "hypercorrect" zijn zeker.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Maar goed, alles wat correcter is dan wat jij zegt, zal wel "hypercorrect" zijn zeker.


Waar slaat dat nu weer op?


----------



## Peterdg

Hans M. said:


> Een gemonoftongeerde ij-klank klinkt nooit verzorgd.


Pardon?


Hans M. said:


> Waar slaat dat nu weer op?


Je hebt het nog altijd niet door hè?


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Met de woordkeuze "verzorgd" wou ik gewoon aantonen dat ik sneller de T wel zou uitspreken dan het diftongeren van de ij. (Relatief snel dus)
> 
> Het uitspreken van die T is zeker niet hypercorrect. Hypercorrect is fout, en dit is toch wel echt niet fout.



Elisie van bepaalde klanken in een opeenvolging van obstruenten is een alledaags verschijnsel in het Standaardnederlands. Wie alle t’s in een woord als _kunststukje_ pijnlijk precies laat horen, zal hopeloos onnatuurlijk overkomen. Een dergelijke uitspraak is wel goed te verdedigen als je om welke reden dan ook gedwongen bent ongewoon langzaam te spreken.

Monoftering van diftongen is in Nederland een kenmerk van sommige dialecten en zal veelal als plat aangemerkt worden. Vooral het plat Haags staat erom bekend diftongen te monoftongeren en sommige monoftongen juist te diftongeren. Monoftongering is ook wel een opvallend verschijnsel in nogal wat varianten van het Belgisch-Nederlands, maar ik denk niet de gemiddelde Nederlander het dan nog als plat zal bestempelen. De Vlaamse tongval zal eerder in de categorie 'anders' worden opgeborgen, zonder verdere negatieve kwalificatie. Maar wat er ook van zij, een taalautoriteit die een volledig gemonoftongeerde uitspraak van ij en ei onomwonden tot de standaard rekent, die moet nog opstaan.



Red Arrow :D said:


> De T spreek je ook uit in het woord "slecht".



Dat is omdat de t dan niet ingeklemd staat tussen twee of meer obstruenten.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Elisie van bepaalde klanken in een opeenvolging van obstruenten is een alledaags verschijnsel in het Standaardnederlands. Wie alle t’s in een woord als _kunststukje_ pijnlijk precies laat horen, zal hopeloos onnatuurlijk overkomen. Een dergelijke uitspraak is wel goed te verdedigen als je om welke reden dan ook gedwongen bent ongewoon langzaam te spreken.


Je laat het lijken alsof het moeilijk of vermoeiend is om zulke woorden te zeggen. Vind je dan ook dat bijvoorbeeld Slowaken ongewoon langzaam praten in hun taal? Het Slowaaks zit vol met nst-st en andere medeklinkerclusters. (Idem voor de meeste Slavische talen)

Ik begrijp wel dat mensen wat letters weglaten (al zou ik zelf niet weten wat ik weg zou moeten laten in 'kunststukje'?!), maar ik vind het vreemd om het uitspreken van alle letters als incorrect of ongewoon te beschouwen.

Ik kan me trouwens geen dialect in Vlaanderen inbeelden waar t's verdwijnen uit medeklinkerclusters, maar goed.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Je laat het lijken alsof het moeilijk of vermoeiend is om zulke woorden te zeggen. Vind je dan ook dat bijvoorbeeld Slowaken ongewoon langzaam praten in hun taal? Het Slowaaks zit vol met nst-st en andere medeklinkerclusters. (Idem voor de meeste Slavische talen)



Het is een kenmerk van het Nederlands om bepaalde medeklinkerclusters te vereenvoudigen, een proces dat vaak neerkomt op elisie en assimilatie. Dat in andere talen die behoefte niet in diezelfde mate bestaat, is daarbij niet van belang. Ook trouwens niet dat sprekers van talen als het Italiaans en Indonesisch de vereenvoudigde Nederlandse medeklinkerclusters gruwelijk moeilijk uitspreekbaar vinden en deze juist nog verder zullen willen vereenvoudigen. Elke taal heeft zijn eigen dynamiek.

Online is de ABN-uitspraakgids van P.C. Paardekooper beschikbaar. Je zou eens de woorden postzegel, angstschreeuw en kastdeur moeten opzoeken.


----------



## Teachinglang

bibibiben said:


> Elisie van bepaalde klanken in een opeenvolging van obstruenten is een alledaags verschijnsel in het Standaardnederlands.



Ah wat leuk, vaktaal! Ik voel me helemaal thuis in deze discussie haha.




Red Arrow :D said:


> Je laat het lijken alsof het moeilijk of vermoeiend is om zulke woorden te zeggen.



Dat komt doordat het taalkundig gezien ook moeilijk uit te spreken is en typologisch gezien om die reden weinig voorkomt (dus als je talen vergelijkt). Het is, zoals taalkundigen zouden zeggen, _marked _ Betekent niet dat het onmogelijk is om uit te spreken - als iemand je vraagt om het woord 'kunststukje' uit te spreken, dan is de kans best groot dat je wel mooi alle medeklinkers uitspreekt. In een zin of gesprek daarentegen is die kans veel kleiner. Het maakt ook nog uit waar in het woord de medeklinkercluster staat, in welke sociale context je het uitspreekt en wat jouw eigen (sociolinguïstische) achtergrond is.

En je hoeft dus niet per se langzaam te gaan praten om al die medeklinkers uit te spreken. Talen (en dus hun sprekers) verschillen heel erg in welke lettercombinaties toegestaan zijn, welke lettercombinaties je mag 'versimpelen' door bijvoorbeeld elisie of assimilatie en wanneer je gewoon alle letters moet uitspreken. Als in een Slavische taal geen elisie voorkomt in dit soort clusters (ik weet niet of dat zo is), dan is het een taal waarin het belangrijk is om alle letters uit te spreken (_faithfulness_) in plaats van het makkelijker uitspreekbaar te maken (_markedness constraints_). In het Nederlands valt zoals bibibiben zegt de /t/ vaak weg in een obstruentcluster.


----------



## Teachinglang

bibibiben said:


> Het is een kenmerk van het Nederlands om bepaalde medeklinkerclusters te vereenvoudigen, een proces dat vaak neerkomt op elisie en assimilatie. Dat in andere talen die behoefte niet in diezelfde mate bestaat, is daarbij niet van belang. Ook trouwens niet dat sprekers van talen als het Italiaans en Indonesisch de vereenvoudigde Nederlandse medeklinkerclusters gruwelijk moeilijk uitspreekbaar vinden en deze juist nog verder zullen willen vereenvoudigen. Elke taal heeft zijn eigen dynamiek.



Dat dus 

Edit:

Of Italianen die allemaal klinkers plakken tussen medeklinkerclusters in talen als het Nederlands en Engels omdat hun taal niet zo van de medeklinkerclusters is.

Of Spaanstaligen die woorden die met /s/ + C (medeklinker) beginnen ineens gaan uitspreken als /es/ + C omdat in hun taal een lettergreep niet met /s/ + C mag beginnen. Dan krijg je dus uitspraken in het Engels als "esprite" (het drankje) of "estreet" (street) of "espray" (spray). Leenwoorden in het Spaans geven dit ook aan: 'espagueti' (spaghetti) bijvoorbeeld. (Het is niet dat Spaanstaligen /s/ + C in de _onset_ positie niet uit kunnen spreken vanuit een fysiek oogpunt (hun mond kan het best), maar door hun moedertaal hebben ze heel sterk de neiging er in andere talen ook een /e/ voor te plakken.)


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Het is een kenmerk van het Nederlands om bepaalde medeklinkerclusters te vereenvoudigen, een proces dat vaak neerkomt op elisie en assimilatie. Dat in andere talen die behoefte niet in diezelfde mate bestaat, is daarbij niet van belang. Ook trouwens niet dat sprekers van talen als het Italiaans en Indonesisch de vereenvoudigde Nederlandse medeklinkerclusters gruwelijk moeilijk uitspreekbaar vinden en deze juist nog verder zullen willen vereenvoudigen. Elke taal heeft zijn eigen dynamiek.
> 
> Online is de ABN-uitspraakgids van P.C. Paardekooper beschikbaar. Je zou eens de woorden postzegel, angstschreeuw en kastdeur moeten opzoeken.


Bedankt voor de gids 

De clusters [ td ] en [ tz ] zijn sowieso gewoon geen Nederlands. Voor een stemhebbende (respectievelijk stemloze) plof- of wrijfklank komt altijd een stemhebbende (respectievelijk stemloze) plof- of wrijfklank.

Bijvoorbeeld:
zakdoek [zagduk]
badkuip [bɑtkœyp]
danszaal [dɑnsa:l]
feestzaal [fe:s(ts)a:l]
postzegel [pɔse:ɣəl]
drijfzand [drɛifsɑnt]

Het is altijd de tweede klank die behouden blijft, behalve bij s/z. Het weglaten van t's is dan normaal. Anders krijg je misschien nog [pɔzdze:ɣəl] 

Ook heel goed merkbaar in achternamen:
Peters zoon => Petersoon => Petersen


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Het is altijd de tweede klank die behouden blijft...


Ja, dan spreken we van regressieve assimilatie.



Red Arrow :D said:


> ... behalve bij s/z.


Ja, progressieve assimilatie is dat. Maar dat fenomeen zien we niet alleen bij [z] optreden. Voorbeelden van progressieve assimilatie waarbij [v], [ɣ], [g] en [ʒ] veranderingen ondergaan:
ontvangst [ɔnt'*f*ɑŋst]
lachgas ['lɑx*x*ɑs] > ['lɑxɑs]
vakjury ['vɑk*ʃ*yri]
oorlogsgame ['o:rlɔxs*k*eɪ̯m]



Red Arrow :D said:


> Het weglaten van t's is dan normaal. Anders krijg je misschien nog [pɔzdze:ɣəl]


Ik kan je hier niet helemaal volgen, geloof ik. Het heeft veel weg van een onjuiste redenering over de reikwijdte van assimilatie in het Nederlands. Het eerder genoemde woord ontvangst is er een voorbeeld van dat progressieve assimilatie niet alleen door een voorafgaande s-klank wordt opgewekt. Zo is het in _postzegel_ de t die invloed heeft op de z. Andersom is er juist geen invloed. De z-klank zet in het Nederlands geen regressieve assimilatie in werking. Het is dus niet:

 ['pɔstze:ɣəl] > ['pɔsdze:ɣəl] > ['pɔzdze:ɣəl] > ['pɔzze:ɣəl] > ['pɔsze:ɣəl] > ['pɔsse:ɣəl] > ['pɔse:ɣəl]

Maar:

 ['pɔstze:ɣəl] > ['pɔstse:ɣəl] > ['pɔsse:ɣəl] > ['pɔse:ɣəl]

Er is dus eerst assimilatie: ['pɔstze:ɣəl] > ['pɔstse:ɣəl]. _En dan pas elisie_: ['pɔstse:ɣəl] > ['pɔsse:ɣəl]. Vervolgens nogmaals elisie:  ['pɔsse:ɣəl] > ['pɔse:ɣəl]. De twee laatste stappen zijn niet verplicht. Wie heel langzaam/zorgvuldig wil spreken, hoeft niet verder te gaan dan de uitspraak [pɔstse:ɣəl], al kan deze uitspraak ook weer niet tot het alledaagse Nederlands gerekend worden (en dus laat Paardekooper deze variant wijselijk weg uit zijn uitspraakgids). Degene die ook de eerste verandering weglaat en dus ['pɔstze:ɣəl] zegt, is echter in de hypercorrectieval gestapt.


----------



## Red Arrow

Je hebt gelijk.

Ik zou iemand in m'n familie het woord angstschreeuw willen laten zeggen op een natuurlijke manier, maar ik weet niet hoe ik dat voor elkaar ga krijgen. Ik zeg niet dat t-elisie hier niet voorkomt, maar toch duidelijk minder dan hier beweerd wordt. Ik zie mijn opa écht niet [ɑŋsxɾe:u] zeggen. En hij doet nooit z'n best om mooi, verzorgd of correct te praten.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik zou zelf eerder _schreeuw van angst_ zeggen. _Angstschreeuw _wordt zo zelden gebruikt dat ik me goed kan voorstellen dat áls ik het zelf een keer in de mond neem, ik het toch met wat meer zorgvuldigheid zou uitspreken. Dikke kans dat ik dan toch ook die t laat horen.  In alledaagsere woorden als _postzegel_, _kunststof_ en _rechts_ zal ik de ingeklemde t vrijwel altijd elideren. Die woorden zullen immers niet snel worden misverstaan.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Ik zou zelf eerder _schreeuw van angst_ zeggen. _Angstschreeuw _wordt zo zelden gebruikt dat ik me goed kan voorstellen dat áls ik het zelf een keer in de mond neem, ik het toch met wat meer zorgvuldigheid zou uitspreken. Dikke kans dat ik dan toch ook die t laat horen.  In alledaagsere woorden als _postzegel_, _kunststof_ en _rechts_ zal ik de ingeklemde t vrijwel altijd elideren. Die woorden zullen immers niet snel worden misverstaan.


Mee eens.


----------



## bibibiben

Teachinglang said:


> Of Spaanstaligen die woorden die met /s/ + C (medeklinker) beginnen ineens gaan uitspreken als /es/ + C omdat in hun taal een lettergreep niet met /s/ + C mag beginnen. Dan krijg je dus uitspraken in het Engels als "esprite" (het drankje) of "estreet" (street) of "espray" (spray). Leenwoorden in het Spaans geven dit ook aan: 'espagueti' (spaghetti) bijvoorbeeld. (Het is niet dat Spaanstaligen /s/ + C in de _onset_ positie niet uit kunnen spreken vanuit een fysiek oogpunt (hun mond kan het best), maar door hun moedertaal hebben ze heel sterk de neiging er in andere talen ook een /e/ voor te plakken.)



Inderdaad, ik heb een Iraanse kennis die onder invloed van het Farsi met hetzelfde euvel kampt. Hij is er zich volledig van bewust is dat je vooral geen schwa-achtige klanken moet proppen voor de door jou genoemde medeklinkerclusters, maar toch kan hij dat niet laten. De invloed van de moedertaal is te sterk, zeker als hij ook maar even wat minder waakzaam is.

Nederlandstaligen hebben ook met moeilijk te bestrijden vormen van interferentie te kampen. Zo passen zij voor het oor van Engelstaligen vaak wonderlijke vormen van assimilatie en elisie toe. _Hot tea_ zou bijvoorbeeld moeten klinken als ['hɒ*ˀ*t̚  'tʰiː], maar negen van de tien Nederlandstaligen maken daar ['hɒ 'tiː] of ['hɔ 'tiː] van, omdat het Nederlands de opeenvolging van identieke consonanten zo veel mogelijk mijdt. _Bedtijd_ wordt immers ook ['bɛtɛi̯t], nooit ['bɛttɛi̯t] of ['bɛt̚ tɛi̯t].


----------



## Red Arrow

Misschien komt dit over als muggenzifterij, maar goed, ik denk dat het misschien wel interessant kan zijn.
In het dialectische "Zwijgt stil!" (betekenis: "Zwijg!") wordt het eerste woord uitgesproken als [zβɛ:çt] of [zβɑ:xt]. De dialectische imperatief-t valt niet weg.


----------

